# What would you expect?



## mattyb240 (Aug 5, 2009)

Well ladies and gentleman I have not long graduated from University, and have an interview for a position of theatre technician in a smallish (400 seater) local venue. 

As part of my interview process they will be setting a lighting and sound practical assessment. Well lighting is mainly my background but I want to gain a practical experience of sound.

So here's my question, what would you expect your future employee to complete in this practical session? I'm hoping by posting here I will have an idea of what to expect to better prepare myself. Regardless if I get the job or not I think it would be a valuable learning experience. 

I look forward to your comments,

Thanks,

Matt


----------



## DaveySimps (Aug 5, 2009)

It is hard to say without more information about what sort of events the venue does. I would expect a technician in my venue to be able to hook up a microphone, monitor speaker, and be able to properly route the mic to both the main speakers and the monitor speaker. This would show me that the tech knows how to hook up a speaker and mic and had a basic understanding of how to route sound through a board / system. Certainly there are many other possibilities based on what would be expected of them when they are hired, and what sort of events are hosted at the facility. Good luck Matt!

~Dave


----------



## mattyb240 (Aug 5, 2009)

Thank you very much Dave! The venue mainly accommodates for small touring productions and school shows. 

Well that doesn't sound as bad, but its been so long! Im sure I could route it to the desk etc but my only worry is routing it to monitors as I have never used them! I'm also going to refresh on microphone types and applications for a bit more background information as well.


----------



## mattyb240 (Aug 5, 2009)

I also would like to ask about a dumb question about monitors am I correct in thinking:

Mic>Desk>EQ>AMP>Speakers as a general setup

Desk>Aux>EQ>AMP>Monitors as a general setup for monitors? Does this mean then I could raise for example Aux 1 on the Microphone channel and have it send through to the desired monitor plugged into Aux 1? 

Sorry if this sounds very dumb but I am trying to think back to the last time I touched a sound desk plus google


----------



## Footer (Aug 5, 2009)

Are you telling them that you can do sound? I would go in there saying I can hook up a mic, and thats it. If you are saying that you can do more then you actually can do, you run the risk of losing the job all together. Be honest.


----------



## mattyb240 (Aug 5, 2009)

No I'm being completely honest, I have nothing to hide, and have plenty to learn but I'm keen and enthusiastic.


----------



## DaveySimps (Aug 5, 2009)

mattyb240 said:


> I also would like to ask about a dumb question about monitors am I correct in thinking:
> 
> Mic>Desk>EQ>AMP>Speakers as a general setup
> 
> ...



You are essentially on the right track. Depending on the type of gear, usage, and operators preference, the EQ can be inserted, or run in line. If they have a digital board, things get much more complicated. I agree with Footer, just continue be honest (and appears you have been). 

~Dave


----------



## mattyb240 (Aug 5, 2009)

Cheers Dave, at the end of the day they are really nice people and there is still potential casual work out of it, I just want to go in there and show them I have at least tried to do a bit of home work but am willing to take the time to learn. Luckily I know it is an analogue desk otherwise I really wouldn't be trying to do much more then run a mic in!

Thanks for the advice chaps! Any more comments or thoughts please keep them coming.


----------



## NickJones (Aug 6, 2009)

You are on the right track, be open about your knowledge, say "I'm mostly a lighting guy" it shouldn't be too much of a problem so long as someone else in the venue knows how to run it, mention that you are eager to learn more. Maybe go down to your local library and get some books, or if you have access to a mixer, set it up in every way thinkable. Oh, and check online for the specs for the venue, chances are you will be able to learn the sound and lighting specs, that way you can download the manual for both the sound and lighting consoles.

Hope you get the job,
Nick


----------



## ship (Aug 15, 2009)

mattyb240 said:


> Well ladies and gentleman I have not long graduated from University, and have an interview for a position of theatre technician in a smallish (400 seater) local venue.
> 
> As part of my interview process they will be setting a lighting and sound practical assessment. Well lighting is mainly my background but I want to gain a practical experience of sound.
> 
> ...



Keep reading and studying all you can out of school so as not to loose that concpet of study and understanding both your field of choice and as many as you can in other fields. So easy to fall into "job" and easy "role" that makes your path and getting stuck in slow growth. Stop if you get that job going out to lunch, instead save money and buy tools or books to read during your off time even if while not wasting time in transport and waiting for food, instead reading a book on the subject of your interest.

Your career starts here. No doubt you get and start somewhere, getting stuck in a positioun is about you from her on as employee or laborer stuck or where you can advance. School was a start to train and orientate you, from here on you are on your own where you further school yourself as a life long thing. If not reading during lunch break hop on a availale light board or moving light you don't know and learn it. At very least get into the 20 min. nap so as to refresh yourself for the rest of the day it does help.

Where you go after college is you without safety net, invest in what you need to learn to advance and don't fall into the "one of the boys" type concept or out to lunch "this is my job" and not a career to advance in type mode out of school.

Crack the books and studies harder than you were in school only more focused into this career with lots more feeedom to enjoy in really off hours when not cracking the book still.

You have a career not a job as intent. Don't settle for what you get seek by way of both experience and understanding of what the heck you are doing thru study to advance to your goals. Have patience but with hard work while on the clock with an effort to get it all correct and master what you are tasked with, than ask once done for more, than study while off the clock you will quickly advance if this is the field for you a question of aptitude also reading and studying a lot will also help in.

On your own now... party and job or steps towards your final career goals is huge to constantly keep in mind for now once free from school but important as to how fast you later get to where you want to get in a career. Also job changes at times if not career changes if necessary. Don't just focus on your field of study, master as many as possile so even if ligting you can fix say your road box if not getting on tour as its carp.


----------



## MillburyAuditorium (Aug 19, 2009)

Well, I have no experience with an interview, being mostly light myself, but I had to run both light and sound before I had a "colleague" who was most interested in sound so he took it over, but I know some odds and ends of sound equipment.

I would think a little test would be your response to sudden things, I do this a lot for my precessors (That a word?)
Things like troubleshooting like
High pitched noises, having to stop it without cutting off main volume if it can be done.

Having to suddenly fix an EQ quickly.

Speakers not working, 

Having to figure out what wires are plugged in wrong,

See your basic knowlege on EQing

And they will most likely jsut ask you what you know about a sound board and other equipment, and what experiences with them you have had.

Like I said, I am jsut guessing that, dont really know.


----------



## mattyb240 (Aug 25, 2009)

Well sorry for the lack of responses its been a busy few weeks. The interview was ok, a small lighting setup, followed by setting up a basic P.A. with some trouble shooting. 

I didn't get the job but the experience was great, and I was open and honest about my knowledge including my strengths and weaknesses.


----------



## RichMoore (Aug 25, 2009)

Sorry that you did not get the job, but keep looking and as Ship said, "Keep learning".

This points to an issue that I think all who want to work in this industry should think about. Just a lighting guy/girl....just a sound guy/girl....why not do both sound and lights?

The more that you know how to do, the more valuable you are to yourself and to any employer. Sure, we have our favorite thing to do, but if we are able to do all things, then we are a much more valuable and marketable asset.

What I am saying is this...do not limit yourself to knowing how to one thing only. Be the sponge, and soak up all that you can about every piece of gear that is available to you and learn how to make that piece of gear walk, talk and cook breakfast.

How is it that people get the director and supervisor positions? They know how to do everyone's job.

Work....study....work....learn....work....prosper....work....enjoy.

Rich


----------



## gafftaper (Aug 30, 2009)

Find any job you can and take it. A foot in the door is critical. If you can't find a job get a job that won't interfere with you doing volunteer work at a community theater. Who you know is critical in this.


----------

